# What did Santa bring you?



## Encolpius

Hello, I wonder if you also use a similar expression and if you use the word Santa or something defferent? Thanks a lot. 

*Hungarian:* Mit hozott a jézuska? (lit.: what did Christ Child bring you)


----------



## jazyk

In Brazil we sometimes say _O que o Papai Noel te trouxe?_ (What did Santa Claus bring you?), but I think _O que você ganhou de Natal?_ (What did you get for Christmas?) is much more common.


----------



## mancunienne girl

In England we use Father Christmas as much as we use Santa.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greece we use «Άγιος Βασίλης» (*A*ʝios Vas*i*lis, St. Basil); he brings gifts on New Year's eve.


----------



## carog

En français "Et qu'est-ce que le Père Noël t'a apporté?" (ou "le petit Papa Noël")


----------



## sakvaka

In *Finnish *it would be _Mitä Joulupukki toi sinulle?_

But, I'd say simply _Mitä sait Joulupukilta? _(what did you get from Santa Claus) or _Mitä sait joululahjaksi? _(what did you get for Christmas present?).


----------



## Natalisha

In Russian: "Что тебе принёс Дед Мороз?" (What did Father Frost (I'd rather say Grandfather Frost) bring you?).


----------



## Awwal12

> In Russian: "Что тебе принёс Дед Мороз?" (What did Father Frost (I'd rather say Grandfather Frost) bring you?).


It would be useful to note that "дед" /ded/, "дедушка" /d*e*dushka/ ("grandfather") does not necessary mean "grandfather" in Russian, but also can be used as an address to an old man.


----------



## windhair

In Chinese:
圣诞老人送你什么礼物了？


----------



## Awwal12

windhair said:


> In Chinese:
> 圣诞老人送你什么礼物了?


Couldn't you give transliteration and more or less literal translation, please?


----------



## Thomas1

In Polish, I most often hear: Co dostałeś od Mikołaja? (What did you get from Santa?) or Co dostałeś na Mikołajki? (What did you get for Mikołajki?). The last question is usually posed to kids as it refers to a holiday that is generally thought to be for children (but bear in mind that it may be my personal impression).

I have also come across:
Co przyniósł Ci Święty Mikołaj? What did Santa bring you?
Co dostałeś na gwiazdkę? what did you get for gwiazkda?


----------



## swift

In Spanish:
*
¿Qué te trajo Santa? --> What did Santa bring you?
¿Qué te trajeron los Reyes? --> What did the Magi bring you? (Mexico)
¿Qué te trajo el Niño? --> What did Child Jesus bring you? (Costa Rica)
*


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: 
(Prepositions are translated literally)

Co jsi dostal od Ježíška? (What did you get from Christ Child?)
Co jsi dostal k Ježíšku? (What did you get to Christ Child?)
Co ti přinesl Ježíšek? (What did Christ Child bring to you?)
Co jsi dostal k Vánocům? (What did you get to Christmas?) - most common


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian:
Какво ти донесе Дядо Коледа? (What did Grandfather Christmas bring you?)
Какво получи от Дядо Коледа? (What did you get from Grandfather Christmas?)
Какво получи за Коледа? (What did you get for Christmas?)
Дядо Коледа replaced Дядо Мраз (Grandfather Frost) ca. 1990 and then giving presents moved from New Year to Christmas. All phrases are 2nd p. sg. informal. Formal or 2nd p. pl. are theoretically possible but practically not used.


----------



## Angel.Aura

In *Italian* we say:
Cosa ti ha portato Babbo Natale? (What did Santa Claus bring you?)
Che hai ricevuto per Natale? (What did you get for Christmas?)


----------



## ThomasK

In Dutch: "wat heeft de Kerstman je gebracht ?" But the real magic is only on Dec. 6. Then children 'get' presents (well...), whereas at Xmas/ New Year lots of people 'expect' presents. that is quite different. I miss the magic.


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish:* _Vad fick du av jultomten?_ What recieved you of/from yule-tomte-THE?


----------



## apsicle

In the Philippines, we say: 

*Anong nakuha mo nung pasko?* (What did you get for Christmas?)
*Anong binigay sayo ni Santa?* (What did Santa bring you?)


----------



## ilocas2

Serbian:

Šta ti je doneo Deda Mraz? - What did Grandfather Frost bring you?


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*: _Què t'ha portat el Pare Noel?_
*Spanish*: _¿Qué te ha traído Papá Noel?
_
It hasn't taken root, at least in Catalonia, we prefer the Tió for Christmas and the Biblical Magi (_Reis d'Orient_) for Epiphany. Some Spanish dubbings use _Santa Claus_.


----------



## Frieder

German: 

Was hat dir das Christkind gebracht? (what did the Christ-child bring to you)

or

Was hat dir der Weihnachtsmann gebracht? (what did the Christmas-man bring to you)


----------



## SuperXW

windhair said:


> In Chinese:
> 圣诞老人送你什么礼物了？





Awwal12 said:


> Couldn't you give transliteration and more or less literal translation, please?


圣 "Saint"
诞 "Born"
圣诞 "Saint-born", means Christmas
圣诞老人 "Saint-born old-man", means Santa Claus
圣诞老人送你什么礼物了？ "What did Saint-born old-man give you?"


----------

